# McLawsuit of the Day



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

California man suing McDonald's for $ 1.5 Million because he received only 1 napkin with his order.

*from ijreview.com:*

Webster Lucas is suing McDonald's for $1.5 million, claiming he is now unable to work because of "undue mental anguish" and "emotional distress." McDonald's crime? They only gave him one napkin.

Lucas filed the lawsuit in Pacoima, California following an exchange with a McDonald's manager last month. Things apparently got out-of-hand after Lucas complained that he had only received one napkin with his Quarter Pounder. (Oh, the humanity!)

Mr. Lucas, who is African-American, says the he was racially abused by the manager (who is reportedly of Hispanic descent) when he went back to the counter to ask for more napkins.

Lucas claims that the manager, named only as "'Angel," allegedly mumbled something that sounded like "you people." Lucas subsequently wrote an email to "Angel's" manager:

*Good morning, after I received your email I called McDonald's in Pacoima and spoke with "Angel" who despite the prior misconduct of his, he again was hostile and unreasonable.

I am unable to work because of the undue mental anguish and the intentional infliction of emotional distress caused by your employee "Angel" who played around when I asked for the proper spelling of his last name&#8230;that I still don't have. Take care.*

While one wonders what mental anguish and emotional distress "Angel" caused Mr. Lucas that would make him unable to work, here's a word to the wise (assuming you work at a fast food restaurant, that is): When a customer asks for two napkins, give him two napkins for heaven's sake.

Although, now that I think about it, don't all Mickey D's have those napkin dispensers next to the soft drink machines? Very confusing.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like Lucas has a disfunction where he gets mcchicken sauce on his mcnuggets due to little man syndrome. Could explain why he needs more then 1 napkin and why it would cause him such stress

I apologize to forum owners if the above comment has opened them upto lawsuits from Lucas or "other people" of his type


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

"Some people" lol jk but seriously nothing better to do I guess.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Sounds like Lucas has a disfunction where he gets mcchicken sauce on his mcnuggets due to little man syndrome. Could explain why he needs more then 1 napkin and why it would cause him such stress
> 
> I apologize to forum owners if the above comment has opened them upto lawsuits from Lucas or "other people" of his type


Just re-read LOL borderline or I'm sick.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Just re-read LOL borderline or I'm sick.


Your sick, should take some cold medication, it will make you feel better =)


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

This just in - exclusive picture of the man that Webster Lucas has hired to represent him:


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

this is an interesting look into the culture and brainwashing going on in parts of america, where a man who gets 1 napkin instead of 2 believes that its because of racism, its sad


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

And why are napkins always white ????


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

BostonBob said:


> And why are napkins always white ????


Not true, I got some brown napkins the other day.. wait a second, was that reverse racism, I heard faint chuckles when I was handed them.... Who can I sue, maybe I can get a class action lawsuit together sue the place that served them to me and the makers for not Michael Jacksonifying my napkins with bleach and leaving them brown. or was that the voices in my head I was hearing


----------

